# Strange things at Jungle Jim's...



## kingofamberley

I was at Jungle Jim's last night and saw this:








First time I've ever seen that. Almost expected them to have live CARP at that rate!

They also had another game fish, that you can see if you go there, that had me equally surprised.


----------



## Legend killer

So if somebody legally bought game fish from a retailer can they use it to fish for muskie? It is illegal to catch game fish and use them for bait but what if you bought it legally? Hell a 5lb bass is over $50!


----------



## Intimidator

GOOD! 
Now people have NO Reason to keep them from the local fisheries!!


----------



## M.Magis

What is it that makes some of you think that a bass is some sort of special creature? What&#8217;s not right about it them selling bass for food, assuming they&#8217;re legally obtained? And what&#8217;s wrong with them coming from a state hatchery? If I want to go buy a bunch of bass for the freezer, that&#8217;s my right. Get over yourselves. They&#8217;re just another fish.


----------



## Legend killer

Fishing for food is a American's right.


----------



## kingofamberley

I just thought it was strange is all, as I've never seen it before. I actually have heard of selling live carp in other countries or in some Asian markets.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## glasseyes

kingofamberley said:


> I was at Jungle Jim's last night and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever seen that. Almost expected them to have live CARP at that rate!
> 
> They also had another game fish, that you can see if you go there, that had me equally surprised.


I agree with you, 1st time I went there I also was surprised to see the game fish for sale from the tanks. Don't mind the negative comments there just some here that like to argue from both sides of the fence when you talk about bass, I could care less either way I just like to fish. Oh and eat them also.


----------



## Intimidator

Again, I EAT FISH, Crappies, 'gills, WB, Channels, Walleye, Perch..I eat fish with a self sustaining population!
Some habitats have a hard time building a large enough population of certain gamefish for Sport and EATING! 
IMHO, fishermen should be smart enough to determine when to C&R and when they can grab a meal. Some lakes, rivers, etc, will support harvesting, others will not, that's all I'm saying!
Just because it is legal in all cases, does not mean it is best in all cases!


----------



## GarrettMyers

M.Magis said:


> What is it that makes some of you think that a bass is some sort of special creature? What&#8217;s not right about it them selling bass for food, assuming they&#8217;re legally obtained? And what&#8217;s wrong with them coming from a state hatchery? If I want to go buy a bunch of bass for the freezer, that&#8217;s my right. Get over yourselves. They&#8217;re just another fish.


Cool story bro. No one said anything negative about it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis

GarrettMyers said:


> Cool story bro. No one said anything negative about it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Mr. Intimidator conveniently deleted most of his post.


----------



## TIC

I don't really like to eat LMB. I especially don't like to eat them at $11/lb! I do however like to catch them. I like it a lot......


----------



## Mason52

Is it just me or does that tank seem over populated


----------



## HOUSE

Mason52 said:


> Is it just me or does that tank seem over populated


You should see their muskie tank!


----------



## GarrettMyers

M.Magis said:


> Mr. Intimidator conveniently deleted most of his post.



LOL, I was really confused.


----------



## imalt

Legend killer said:


> So if somebody legally bought game fish from a retailer can they use it to fish for muskie? It is illegal to catch game fish and use them for bait but what if you bought it legally? Hell a 5lb bass is over $50!


good to see your 30 day vacation is over LK.
So what is the other gamefish they have?


----------



## M.Magis

Legend killer said:


> So if somebody legally bought game fish from a retailer can they use it to fish for muskie? It is illegal to catch game fish and use them for bait but what if you bought it legally? Hell a 5lb bass is over $50!


Its not illegal to use game fish for bait.


----------



## 9Left

Intimidator said:


> GOOD!
> Now people have NO Reason to keep them from the local fisheries!!


..actually ...now they have more of a reason to do so...and avoid paying crazy prices


----------



## E_Lin

Strange things at Jungle Jim's is one of the reasons I like to ship there. I literally can't get some of that stuff anywhere else. I wasn't even aware most of it existed.

When I was fishing for catfish a couple years ago, I would buy whole fish (not live) to cut up and use for bait when I was experimenting with different stuff. One thing worked really well in the spring.


----------



## Intimidator

M.Magis said:


> Mr. Intimidator conveniently deleted most of his post.


Yes I did! I took the high road to not get someone's thread closed and get myself banned!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Hey be nice to intimidator, its nice to see him outside of the CJ Brown thread. CJ's a long way from me but I still go to that thread to read the info he posts there. Some of the most informative stuff I've ever read on OGF.

Back on topic, we drive to Jungle Jims from Lebanon once or twice a month because of the cool stuff you can get there and nowhere else. Last week we we grilled some crawfish battered with garlic butter from there...


----------



## Roscoe

The Chinese love LMB and Bullfrogs.Been to Chinatown in San Fran.In the markets you see those tanks full of Bass,more than any other fish.And bushels full of live Big Bullfrogs.Interesting place to visit.



Roscoe


----------



## wedebrook

montagc said:


> Tell Jungle Jim that. He kicked me out of the store and kept my pole! I said I'd pay his rate if I caught a keeper. What's his problem?


LOL, this guy is alright by me.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Yeah, ease up on the Intimidator, he IS gettin` old and feeble ! And you`d think Jungle Jim would let you CATCH your OWN, so long as you BUY it afterwards...seriously, anyone ever try the flax seed chips? Those things are ADDICTIVE...wonder how they`d taste with LMB as sushi?


----------



## Intimidator

oldstinkyguy said:


> Hey be nice to intimidator, its nice to see him outside of the CJ Brown thread. CJ's a long way from me but I still go to that thread to read the info he posts there. Some of the most informative stuff I've ever read on OGF.
> 
> Back on topic, we drive to Jungle Jims from Lebanon once or twice a month because of the cool stuff you can get there and nowhere else. Last week we we grilled some crawfish battered with garlic butter from there...


I appreciate that!  Thanks!
If you every get a chance to get to CJ, PM me! Another year and I think we'll have something there.
Brent


----------



## zuelkek

Never seen bass in a tank before, but I have seen tanks full of fat, lethargic, kind of misshapen rainbow trout. In Europe tanks stuffed full of carp are in many markets. Even though it's not quite as noble as its fine cousin, the smallmouth, it still seems wrong somehow to reduce any member of the bass family to a mere foodstuff like that.


----------



## kingofamberley

They had a tank of live rainbows too, as well as another game fish... I'm hesitant to show it, since tempers can be sort of hot around here about such things...


----------



## E_Lin

kingofamberley said:


> They had a tank of live rainbows too, as well as another game fish... I'm hesitant to show it, since tempers can be sort of hot around here about such things...


If you go there often enough you will see just about every local gamefish in there at some point. The only ones I haven't seen are Walleye, Sauger, Saugeye, Carp, Blue and Shovelhead Cats. Pretty much everything else has been there at one time or another when I've been there. It's not like they are pulling them out of local waters, so I am not too bothered by it.


----------



## PapawSmith

kingofamberley said:


> They had a tank of live rainbows too, as well as another game fish... I'm hesitant to show it, since tempers can be sort of hot around here about such things...


C'mon, get off the "another game fish" pic, we want to see it. Piss on the hot tempered losers that can't handle reality.


----------



## E_Lin

PapawSmith said:


> C'mon, get off the "another game fish" pic, we want to see it. Piss on the hot tempered losers that can't handle reality.


I want to see how long king can draw this out and tease everyone before he posts the pics or someone else spills the beans...  I'm not going to say what I think they are.


----------



## fallen513

Farm raised fish. 


Move on.


----------



## Mason52

WAREHOUSE said:


> You should see their muskie tank!



Ah yes muskies the other white meat


----------



## backlashed

Intimidator said:


> IMHO, fishermen should be smart enough to determine when to C&R and when they can grab a meal. Some lakes, rivers, etc, will support harvesting, others will not, that's all I'm saying!


Damn, we need a like button here!


----------



## backlashed

Mason52 said:


> Ah yes muskies the other white meat


I found out this fall that boiled muskie tastes just like lobster. Amazing!


----------



## backlashed

Roscoe said:


> The Chinese love LMB and Bullfrogs.Been to Chinatown in San Fran.In the markets you see those tanks full of Bass,more than any other fish.And bushels full of live Big Bullfrogs.Interesting place to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


They love silver carp and snake heads too.


----------



## deltaoscar

Mason52 said:


> Ah yes muskies the other white meat


lol.......


----------



## Dandrews

I&#8217;ve thought about buying fish there&#8230;but then I figure why not just go to Bonefish Grill, they clean it, they cook it better then I could ever think about cooking it and they clean up afterward. Eli&#8217;s has a decent walleye sandwich&#8230;but somehow I end up eating their hot wings every time.

Now Jungle&#8217;s Beer/Wine room, that&#8217;s something you have to see to believe. I&#8217;m like a kid in a candy store when I go there (ok, adult in an alcohol room&#8230;same thing). If my wife sends me there for something, it completely leaves my mind once I walk through the beer/wine room. Even my wife can&#8217;t leave Jungle&#8217;s without at least picking up some kind of beer/wine.

If Jungle can make a buck on a bass, trout, walleye&#8230;whatever and in turn a hatchery/farm can make a buck, more power to &#8216;em.


----------



## zuelkek

Maybe we could organize a muskellunge fish-fry this summer! Muskie and chips with malt vinegar, filet of muskie with American cheese and tartar sauce, deep fried muskie sticks, and a creamy muskie-and-macaroni salad. If Jungle Jim's doesn't have a tank full of live muskies we'll have to get some of the muskie fisherman lurking on here to show us where they're at. It's not like it's some big secret or anything...


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

There was LM Bass, Catfish, Rainbow Trout.


----------



## Dizzy

Dandrews said:


> Now Jungles Beer/Wine room, thats something you have to see to believe. Im like a kid in a candy store when I go there (ok, adult in an alcohol roomsame thing). If my wife sends me there for something, it completely leaves my mind once I walk through the beer/wine room. Even my wife cant leave Jungles without at least picking up some kind of beer/wine.


The liquor store at the Eastgate store is now open. More stuff to buy that I shouldn't. That place is dangerous to my wallet.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Seriously, as soon as can drag the SO down there am going to get a can of silver/ big head carp and try it. Several "blind' taste tests have said 80+% of tasters like it BETTER than tuna and I LOVE tuna. Will give an honest report, although I am no 'expert" `conasuer`...


----------



## Perch

Amberly, your original post included a shot of the tank next to the bass tank at Jungle Jims which was full of hybrid striped bass. What happened to that picture?


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

montagc said:


> Heads are gonna pop, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The striped bass tank was loaded yesterday. They didn't have a inch of room at all.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Forgive me if I seem "overly curious", but, uh; has anyone else SEEN this tank? Just asking...not doubting anyone...


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

Lowell H Turner said:


> Forgive me if I seem "overly curious", but, uh; has anyone else SEEN this tank? Just asking...not doubting anyone...


I saw it yesterday. It's in the seafood section right across from the counter where they have the fish on ice and where order what you want


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Honestly, haven`t been down there in about 10 months. BTW, which store?


----------



## fallen513

Hybrid striped bass are an extremely popular food fish, both here in the states as well as Asia. 

Not exactly a shocker...




> Currently, production of hybrid striped bass usually begins with in-house brood stock or with fingerlings purchased from other producers rearing facilities. Fingerlings are reared at 79°F in hard water at a pH maintained at between 6.5 and 8.5 with a dissolved oxygen level above 6.0 ppm. Most hybrids are tank reared, although there is some interest in rearing them in ponds in the southern states.
> 
> Hybrid striped bass wipers are cultured in private facilities mainly for supply to the restaurant and supermarket trade as a food fish or a fresh or frozen, filleted product. Much is sold as a whole-fresh product to high-end restaurants and some is exported by air-freight to European markets. Properly frozen fish have a shelf life of up to four months.
> 
> Hybrid striped bass production is rapidly expanding in the United States. Annual production has increased from about 400,000 pounds in 1987 to about 11 million pounds in 2005. According to the last Census of Aquaculture, 67 of the 87 farms raising hybrid striped bass in 2005 emphasized the production of foodsize striped bass, with total sales of $27.7 million. A much smaller number of farms, a total of 17, raised stockers. Production growth is a response to some reduction in natural fishery stocks of striped bass, generally increased urban-based market demand for seafood and the development of improved culture techniques for this species. Other countries, including Taiwan, Israel and Italy, have extensive, expanding production systems.


----------



## Trophy Hunter

Jungle has carp from time to time, fresh and smoked.


----------



## chadwimc

montagc said:


> Tell Jungle Jim that. He kicked me out of the store and kept my pole! I said I'd pay his rate if I caught a keeper. What's his problem?[/QUOTE]
> 
> If I can't get the coffee out of my key board after reading this, I'm holding you responsible...


----------



## JIMS SVT

We bought a couple back in the early summer from Jungle Jims for our pond. Cheaper than the fish farms. They are growing well


----------



## buckeyebowman

Intimidator said:


> Again, I EAT FISH, Crappies, 'gills, WB, Channels, Walleye, Perch..I eat fish with a self sustaining population!
> Some habitats have a hard time building a large enough population of certain gamefish for Sport and EATING!
> IMHO, fishermen should be smart enough to determine when to C&R and when they can grab a meal. Some lakes, rivers, etc, will support harvesting, others will not, that's all I'm saying!
> Just because it is legal in all cases, does not mean it is best in all cases!


Are you sure that all those populations are self sustaining? Why do so many walleye lakes in this state need to be stocked?


----------



## G-Patt

$10.99 per pound? Like Ed Bassmaster says, "Psh!"


----------



## Shortdrift

montagc said:


> Tell Jungle Jim that. He kicked me out of the store and kept my pole! I said I'd pay his rate if I caught a keeper. What's his problem?


 LMAO


----------

